
Evernote Privacy Policy Update - rjain15
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2016/12/14/worst-privacy-policy-evernote/#18186ff01977
======
rjain15
Is there an alternative to Evernote. First the decided to allow only two
devices on the free accounts. Next, they can read all my notes.

